# Builders



## Cookie1 (Dec 2, 2015)

Hi , we recently bought a place just outside Tavira, we are looking for a builder to put a tiled roof on our balcony which currently has wood and the green mesh to keep the sun off, can anyone recommend anyone suitable, we have been quoted between €5-7000 so far


----------

